# Muffler.. Round Body or Oval Body



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

what would be the benefits of a round body muffler or oval body muffler for a GA16DE?

I was looking at MagnaFlow mufflers.. and I am not sure which would be better in the 2.25" fitting.

Here is the Oval-Body style I might get....








2.25" Inlet, 4" Diam. Tip
Single Wall 
Angle Cut 7" Length

or this one >








2.25" Inlet 4" Tip
Double Wall
Angle Cut
7" Length

or thhis round one >








2.25" Inlet, 4.5" Diam. Tip
Double Wall Domed
Angle Cut 7" Length
w/Round Outlet


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Space considerations are the only real difference. That, and looks.

I highly doubt sound or backpressure will differ.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

so one particular body style will not affect performance... or little HP boost?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

oval looks less ricey and are a bit quieter...


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I agree *sentrapower93*, I think the oval design looks better, take this setup for example. I like how it's hidden as it suits the car better and you're the one that knows what moddifications you've done, not everyone around your willing to call your car rice or cops more than happy to pass out tickets.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

sentrapower93 said:


> *oval looks less ricey and are a bit quieter... *


 really, ive heard some of the cheaper mufflers like that one that sound like a damn leaf blower or kazoo. i have a round one on my b12 and its not so bad. be nice if my car was dynamated though.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

most of the round mufflers share a straight through body style to where the air is never disrupted as it flows thru. but on an oval style ...as air flow around the chamber...more or less preasure will go to the larger walls of the muffler....that what give it its sound change...performance i dunno about....i perfer round for performance/more sound and the oval for looks/less bold sound


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

It all matters on the size of the area the muffler is going. If it has a large area, go with the oval, if not, go with the round.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

#2


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I like the oval better because of how it looks,but have no scientific reason for choosing one over the other.


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

I would say go with the round one for performance because it is straight through. A round one will probably be louder, but don't worry about it looking ricey. If some ricer tells you it looks ricey, punch in the the ear! It may not be a death blow, but it stings like HELL. (Ever seen Fight Club!!!) Besides, who cares what other people think as long as it looks and sounds proffesional and not ricey. 
As for the oval one, a MagnaFlow is a good choice and may be tad bit quieter, but wouldn't be any worse than the round muffler. If you want my personal opinion, go with the one that is able to fit of course, one that gives the best performance, and one that has a low sleeper sound at idle, but then gets a little louder when you hit the gas. 
So, I would actually purchase the oval one DEFINITELY.

The worst sounding exhaust's I hate the most are the ones that are installed poorly. You guys know what i'm talking about when you hear that kind of muffler job that rattles or vibrates from knocking againsts something under the car. That sound says, "I'm a ricer!"

Question? What is a singal wall and double wall muffler?


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2003)

Hey guys, try this one out. It's much cheaper, and I herad these are really nice. I don't actually have one, but I think that if i'm not going to have the GA16 pushing too much horsepower anyway, why spend $100s when i can spend about $25. This is a glass pack, and a friend told me that you can look on one end of the muffler and see the other end


----------



## MontyCrabApple (Feb 11, 2003)

DON'T GET A GLASS PACK!!! You will have to replace it every once in a while. Cat back and Muffler is all you need.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

PrOxLaMuS© said:


> *what would be the benefits of a round body muffler or oval body muffler for a GA16DE?
> 
> I was looking at MagnaFlow mufflers.. and I am not sure which would be better in the 2.25" fitting.
> 
> ...


Hey Prolaxamus, how much is the second oval? How much Hp will the car gain and How loud will it be. Anyone have sound clips? If it sounds like the second VR6 GT1 clip then I will buy it for sure.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

actually.... you know whats wierd? MagnaFlow doesnt have prices, or a place to purchase their mufflers, except local shops which sell their products.
I assume it would be between $80-$130 right?

I have no idea about the HP and how loud it'll get.

unfortunatly, www.magnaflow.com isn't really descriptive or accurate on their products.. so it's kinda in the dark....
anyone know?
This is all they say.... 
"No Baffles, No Chambers, No Louvers and No Restrictions. Just Straight-Through Wide Open Performance With a Smooth, Deep Tone."
















































"-Idle Sound Test sample taken at 20" from pipe at 45 degrees to pipe axis.
-Interior Sound Test sample taken at rear seat with microphone pointed forward.

*Test Vehicle is 1996 Chevy Suburban, 8cyl, 454 CID/7.4L with MagnaFlow 3" extension pipe, #12588 muffler, 3" mandrel bent tail pipe, and 4" resonated polished stainless steel tip."


----------

